# [OT]ADSL con IP STATICO e modem linux compatibile

## flyinspirit001

Ave a tutti, sto cercando di capire tra i vari providers di adsl chi mi può offrire un ip statico(devo montare 1 webserver...) e un modem adsl compatibile con linux. Ho guardato in giro e non ho trovato quello che cercavo (x es tele2 è compatibile con linux ma ha ip dinamico..idem x alice & co)

Insomma uno che vuol metter su in casa un webserver linux senza affrontare costi tipo azienda che deve fare? 

grazie mille dell'aiuto

giorgio

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> x es tele2 è compatibile con linux ma ha ip dinamico..idem x alice & co
> 
> 

 

Io ho libero e ho preso il routerino...  nessun problema di compatibilità (vio, con un router!)

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma uno che vuol metter su in casa un webserver linux senza affrontare costi tipo azienda che deve fare? 
> 
> 

 

Un IP dinamico e l'appoggio dei vari no-ip o dyndns non ti van bene?

----------

## flyinspirit001

mmhh non me ne intendo molto, con no-ip intendi qualcosa di software e no-ip.net? e in ogni caso gli accessi al webserver(lato browsing intendo)  come verrebbero gestiti? penso poi anche al problema di un'eventuale registrazione al NIC...

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> mmhh non me ne intendo molto, con no-ip intendi qualcosa di software e no-ip.net?

 

Si, praticamente quando accendi un programmino comunica al server di no-ip/dyndns il tuo ip e loro lo associano a un nome simbolico tipo "flyinspirit.homelinux.org" o simili

----------

## flyinspirit001

eh ma per i domini registrati penso non valga lo stesso discorso..o no?

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> eh ma per i domini registrati penso non valga lo stesso discorso..o no?

 

Per i domini registrati l'associazione tra www.flyinsp.org e tuoIP viene memorizzata nei database DNS e non puoi modificarla a piacere.

----------

## flyinspirit001

quindi con ip dinamico sono letteralmente fregato...? scusa se ti rompo con 1000 questioni ma in questo campo sono un vero n00bie..

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> quindi con ip dinamico sono letteralmente fregato...? 

 

Perché?

Cosa vuoi ottenere?

Se hai un IP statico puoi registrare un dominio e menate varie, se invece usi un IP dinamico devi appoggiarti a sevizi esterni  come no-ip oppure dyndns.

----------

## hardskinone

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> Ave a tutti, sto cercando di capire tra i vari providers di adsl chi mi può offrire un ip statico(devo montare 1 webserver...)

 

NGI.it offre connettività e ip statico. Però è caro.

----------

## flyinspirit001

ah ok..mi spiego. io ho www.veronicasacchi.it che è registrato al nic ed in hosting su aruba x ora (k skifo...) ho intenzione di trasposrtarlo sul mio web una volta pronto e voglio far si che sia accessibile senza problemi agli utenti. la domanda è:  mi appoggio a dyndns & co , e loro che fanno? soprattutto io al nic, cambiando l'ip, che diavolo di datio dovrò dargli? me li fornirà direttamente dyndns & co?

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> ah ok..mi spiego. io ho www.veronicasacchi.it che è registrato al nic ed in hosting su aruba x ora (k skifo...)
> 
> 

 

Io con aruba non ho problemi particolari, perché non ti piace?

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho intenzione di trasposrtarlo sul mio web una volta pronto e voglio far si che sia accessibile senza problemi agli utenti. la domanda è:  mi appoggio a dyndns & co , e loro che fanno? soprattutto io al nic, cambiando l'ip, che diavolo di datio dovrò dargli? me li fornirà direttamente dyndns & co?
> 
> 

 

COn no-ip avresti un sito "veronicasacchi.no-ip.org" o qualcosa di simile, cioé un dominio di secondo livello (oddio, forse tra le impostazioni a pagamento si può cambiare la cosa).

Cosa dovresti dire al NIC non lo so, tendenzialmente devi comunque appoggiarti a qualcuno (probabilmente lo stesso aruba) e pagare qualcosina....

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

A parte che non capisco il motivo del tuo schifo verso aruba (io ho il mio sito registrato da loro da anni più qualche altro sitarello e mai alcun problema).

In ogni caso prendi un router e su questo mi sembra che non ci sia discussione. In secondo luogo prenderei in considerazione l'offerta di McLink.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> Ave a tutti, sto cercando di capire tra i vari providers di adsl chi mi può offrire un ip statico(devo montare 1 webserver...) e un modem adsl compatibile con linux.

 

Uhm... McLink offre IP statico e come modem, a me han dato l'Alcatel Speed Touch Home. Usando PPTP te la cavi senza problemi.

La cosa "comica" è che offrono anche la registrazione di un dominio e hosting presso i loro server...

Prova a leggere con attenzione la loro offerta... Paghi un pochino di + ma hai banda minima garantita ed una miriade di servizi che altri provider non offrono.

my 2 eurocents

----------

## flyinspirit001

ok grazie nmille a tutti del vs aiuto..

solo 1 cosa: deadhead tu che abbonamento hai fatto ? xè qui quelli per privati hanno ip dinamico a qto vedo...

per quanto riguarda aruba i precedenti possessori del sito sono stati un po sull'economico e hanno fatto 

1) servizio base con supporto via numero verde (2 volte su 3 mi hanno risposto dei perfetti imbecilli)

2) windows based server

3) + in la diMS  access a livello di db non va...

quindi penso possiiate capire il perchè del mio disagio con aruba...

a presto

----------

## randomaze

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> quindi penso possiiate capire il perchè del mio disagio con aruba...
> 
> 

 

spostalo su linux e mysql, e se non ti piace il servizio telefonico eliminalo  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Dyndns.org offre la possibilità di usare un proprio dominio associandolo ad un ip dinamico, il tutto pagando una modica cifra (mentre è gratuito il dominio di secondo livello con ip dinamico).

Io ho usato la versione free di dyndns per parecchio tempo e mi sono sempre trovato benissimo. Imho questa è la soluzione più comoda e flessibile, senza vincoli sui contratti adsl con un operatore piuttosto che un altro.

----------

## flyinspirit001

ottimo, tra poco vado sul sito della dyndns. inoltre "udite udite" devo ricredrmi su aruba.it dato chè è uno dei pochi che ti da l'adsl con 1 ip statico a prezzi perlomeno ragionevoli(35e + iva al mese)....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> xè qui quelli per privati hanno ip dinamico a qto vedo...

 

http://www.mclink.it/offerta/adsl.htm

Io ho il Family 640...

Dove è che hai letto che danno IP dinamici? Cmq se hai il dubbio, telefona loro, sono una società seria e ti rispondono subito, in maniera chiara.   :Wink: 

inoltre

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> 'adsl con 1 ip statico a prezzi perlomeno ragionevoli(35e + iva al mese)

 

Mclink te lo dà a 32 mese, con moltissimi servizi inclusi, tra cui l'hosting 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

deadhead...

http://www.mclink.it/offerta/adslfamily.htm

qua dice solo ip dinamico...aiuto...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> 1) servizio base con supporto via numero verde (2 volte su 3 mi hanno risposto dei perfetti imbecilli)
> 
> 2) windows based server
> 
> 3) + in la diMS  access a livello di db non va...

 

Ah, beh. Io ho il win+lnx con mysql e... nient'altro. Pago quei 44 euri all'anno, mi pare di ricordare, e vivo felice.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> deadhead...
> 
> http://www.mclink.it/offerta/adslfamily.htm
> 
> qua dice solo ip dinamico...aiuto... 

 

Uhm...Non so se ricordo male io oppure ho un culo sfacciato   :Wink: 

A me la cosa non è mai interessata parecchio, ma allora sono davvero fortunato ad avere da 8 mesi lo stesso IP   :Laughing: 

Cmq ti ripeto, prova a chiedere, magari in McLink fanno quella cosa [di cui non mi ricordo il nome-tecnico] per cui si cerca sempre di assegnarti lo stesso IP...

----------

